# AC's for summer 2012 deposits



## dmbrand (Aug 15, 2011)

Just appeared in my account this morning.  This offer seems to be later than last year; I thought I remember it being offered late July in 2010.

_*Bonus resort accommodation for deposited units with check in dates between May 24th and Aug 15, 2012.  Offer expires Oct 9, 2011.*_


----------



## thebreards (Aug 15, 2011)

II or RCI?


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 15, 2011)

Woo Hoo..thanks for the heads up ! I just got  an AC for my June 2012 
Spicebush week that I was planning on depositing anyway. Now to decide
where to go.....:whoopie:


----------



## akbmusic (Aug 15, 2011)

This is for II


----------



## Carol C (Aug 15, 2011)

Deb from NC said:


> Woo Hoo..thanks for the heads up ! I just got  an AC for my June 2012
> Spicebush week that I was planning on depositing anyway. Now to decide
> where to go.....:whoopie:



I don't see all the excitement about ACs when they have such a limited timeframe on that grid. But if you're retired or home-schooling and can go in the off-season, I guess it's a "deal".


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 15, 2011)

Carol C said:


> I don't see all the excitement about ACs when they have such a limited timeframe on that grid. But if you're retired or home-schooling and can go in the off-season, I guess it's a "deal".



Well, the only time I can't take off is summer, because our fiscal year
end at work is June 30, which means no time off mid June-mid August!  Also, no kids.  So my peak vacation time is Sept/October and before May.
I've gotten some great use out of my AC's


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 15, 2011)

are these only for flexchange or is there some limited availability outside that? i get that summer marriott weeks are not gonna happen but just how limited are they?


----------



## dmbrand (Aug 15, 2011)

Not sure on the restrictions for this one.  The AC I received last year had some geographical restrictions, but it wasn't restricted to flex.  I was able to book a 2bd Harbour Lake in Orlando for June, 2011, nine months ahead for $299.

I'm not planning on depositing, so I don't know the details.  Deb from NC, what does your certificate have printed?


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 15, 2011)

I haven't gotten it yet..they have to " verify my deposit with my resort " before they put it in my account.  But I've used previous AC's for Marriott Grande Vista and Cypress Harbor in Orlando in spring, Swallowtail at Sea Pines (HH) in Fall and New Year's at Marriott Grande Ocean last year. I know my schedule is different from that of most people, but DH and  I love traveling in fall and spring since we hate hot weather anyway  
When I get the details on this AC, I'll post it!
Deb


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 15, 2011)

Deb from NC said:


> When I get the details on this AC, I'll post it!
> Deb



thanks - i'm very curious.


----------



## lll1929 (Aug 17, 2011)

I also have an AC offer for my Marriott Aruba Ocean Club.  Although I no longer own the week, its still in my II acct.  I didn't expect to see the offer located on the "My Units" tab in II.  Its not very noticable.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 17, 2011)

lll1929 said:


> I also have an AC offer for my Marriott Aruba Ocean Club.  Although I no longer own the week, its still in my II acct.  I didn't expect to see the offer located on the "My Units" tab in II.  Its not very noticable.



That's where my offer was too.
AC still isn't in my account yet..I'll give them another day or 2, then start
calling!
Deb


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Christie Lodge - yes
Marriott's Waiohai - no


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 20, 2011)

I got the AC in my II account this morning; not a lot of summer months, but
 there are some summer Orlando and Lake Tahoe weeks.  If anyone has a specific question, let me know.  There are some fall and spring HH weeks, so I'm happy!  Oh, and its not just for
Flextime, the grid goes thru August 2012


----------



## Carol C (Aug 20, 2011)

Deb from NC said:


> I got the AC in my II account this morning; not a lot of summer months, but
> there are some summer Orlando and Lake Tahoe weeks.  If anyone has a specific question, let me know.  There are some fall and spring HH weeks, so I'm happy!  Oh, and its not just for
> Flextime, the grid goes thru August 2012



Good for you!


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 22, 2011)

Deb from NC said:


> I got the AC in my II account this morning;



thanks for posting.


----------



## erm (Aug 25, 2011)

Deb, thanks for offering to share info on the AC grid.  What Orlando and Phoenix months are blocked on the grid?


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 25, 2011)

erm said:


> Deb, thanks for offering to share info on the AC grid.  What Orlando and Phoenix months are blocked on the grid?



here's the grid for mine:

orlando - feb, mar and july are blocked

phoenix - oct, nov and jan through april are blocked

many christmas dates are also blocked from dec 18-31...


----------



## CapriciousC (Aug 25, 2011)

thinze3 said:


> Christie Lodge - yes
> Marriott's Waiohai - no



We got a card in the mail this week from II offering an AC for our 2012 Waiohai week, but we've already made plans to use it, so I wasn't going to contact II about it.  Maybe ask them again?


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 25, 2011)

chalee94 said:


> here's the grid for mine:
> 
> orlando - feb, mar and july are blocked
> 
> ...



I am seeing the same thing....
Deb


----------



## elaine (Aug 25, 2011)

does that mean I can book an April 1 week (Easter) in Orlando with the AC? Is is good for all inventory that I can see on Exchange side, or only from a special list?


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 25, 2011)

elaine said:


> does that mean I can book an April 1 week (Easter) in Orlando with the AC? Is is good for all inventory that I can see on Exchange side, or only from a special list?



i can see more exchanges with my base week than i can see with my AC.  i wouldn't bet on easter week being available...nothing earlier than april 12 comes up for me...


----------



## dmbrand (Aug 25, 2011)

Charles
What is the fee structure for the exchange?  Is it $199 for a studio, $249 for a 1bd, and $299 for a 2bd?  I just got the offer in the mail, and it lists that an exchange request can be placed with this AC, as well.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 25, 2011)

i still haven't gotten that far yet to figure out the fee structure.

not sure if a studio would be $199 or $229 as in the II FAQ.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 25, 2011)

elaine said:


> does that mean I can book an April 1 week (Easter) in Orlando with the AC? Is is good for all inventory that I can see on Exchange side, or only from a special list?



The first April date I see is April 12 at Marriott Grande Vista with the AC
Deb


----------



## erm (Aug 26, 2011)

Charles and Deb, thanks for the info on the grid.  Of course I want Orlando in March and Phoenix in October.  Does anyone know if the grid goes away during flexchange?  I have an AC right now that expires in January and can't say I'm seeing a lot with it.  Perhaps xyz is more valuable.  My upcoming exchanges didn't qualify because I used an AC for one and an expiring lockoff for the other.  The II rep said something about not qualifying for an xyz because my original deposit expired before the time I wanted the xyz exchange.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, the grid does go away during flextime....


----------



## alexb (Aug 26, 2011)

what months are avaliable for hhi


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 26, 2011)

alexb said:


> what months are avaliable for hhi



nov through feb (most likely excluding christmas dates).

no question that you need to be willing to go offseason to be able to use the ACs...


----------



## momeason (Aug 29, 2011)

dmbrand said:


> Just appeared in my account this morning.  This offer seems to be later than last year; I thought I remember it being offered late July in 2010.
> 
> _*Bonus resort accommodation for deposited units with check in dates between May 24th and Aug 15, 2012.  Offer expires Oct 9, 2011.*_



I have Wyndham points available until Jan,2013. How do I do a summer deposit?


----------



## dmbrand (Aug 29, 2011)

Not sure that Interval International takes Wyndham points as deposits.  I think you can only use RCI for those type of exchanges.

The bonus AC is awarded at Interval's discretion; they notify you electronically through your member account or by mail if your week is eligible.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 29, 2011)

dmbrand said:


> Charles
> What is the fee structure for the exchange?  Is it $199 for a studio, $249 for a 1bd, and $299 for a 2bd?



got my hard copy AC in the mail today.  this pricing is what i am seeing.


----------



## rsackett (Sep 21, 2011)

Is the grid being lifted during FlexChange for everyone?  This would make the AC more valuable to me.

Ray


----------



## Calyn79 (Sep 21, 2011)

Deb from NC said:


> Yes, the grid does go away during flextime....


I wish that was still so !!! 

Before II's grid started you used to be able to grab any flexchange that your sized a/c qualified for, but not any more. There are now many flexchange weeks available that I see with my other weeks, but not with my a/c that expires June 2012. A/C's don't have the value they used to have/pull in the flexchange 59-day window.  :annoyed: 

However, my certificate still states "choose from any destination in our Flexchange program" but in fact it now does not work like that since the grid was put in.

If anyone has 'convinced' a II rep to 'grant' them an available week within the 59-window that can't be seen on line with an a/c (but with another week), please let me know. It has not worked for me.


----------

